# Traveling in Europe as a US citizen but EU resident



## GettrupKid (Jun 30, 2020)

Just wondering if anybody knows if I can travel within Europe (specifically to France). I am a US citizen living in Germany and haven’t been in the US for over 12 months. Does the EU travel ban for US citizens apply to ne as well or am I considered to be a EU resident?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Make sure you have your Aufenthaltserlaubnis or some equivalent to a "residence permit" for Germany and you should be treated as a German resident with no problem. If that's in your US passport, that should be all right, too. It might not be a bad idea to carry with you some proof of your residence (utility bill in your name, vehicle registration or some other document giving your German address).


----------



## GettrupKid (Jun 30, 2020)

That makes sense and yes, I have a permanent German Residence Permit stamped in my passport. Thanks!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

GettrupKid said:


> That makes sense and yes, I have a permanent German Residence Permit stamped in my passport. Thanks!


Did you get a Fiktionsbescheinigung before you left Germany for the US?

Even permanent residence permits automatically expire when the holder spends more than six consecutive months outside of Germany (there are some exceptions).


----------



## GettrupKid (Jun 30, 2020)

To tell you the truth, I don’t know what you mean - I am not traveling to the US and most certainly not for more than six months. My question was if I could travel easily within Europe (being a non- resident US citizen).


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

GettrupKid said:


> To tell you the truth, I don’t know what you mean - I am not traveling to the US and most certainly not for more than six months. My question was if I could travel easily within Europe (being a non- resident US citizen).


Ack! I am so sorry!

I somehow read your post as if you had spent the last 12 months in the US and wanted to travel from there.

Ignore what I said!


----------

